# peerless p830856



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

Has anyone ever used these peerless p830856 drivers from parts express? I cant find much info on them, other than the 2 reviews on the P.E. website.
Unfortunately they are "no longer available", I dont know if this permanent, seeing as they have been on buyout for some time and have sold out a few times before. Anyway i bought ten of them, and am currently testing them, trying to decide enclosure volume and xover topology.
I'm building a 5.1 surround for a friend. So far I really like them, they have somewhat smooth FR, natural steep rolloff at 10k, and high excursion for a 3 1/2" driver. They seem perfect for compact satellite application. I havent decided on tweeter yet.
Any info or comments?


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

at the very least it looks cool


http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=299-256


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Check out the new EL70 from CSS. It'll go lower and louder then the Peerless and it's a full range.


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks mike. That driver looks perfect. A bit more expensive in comparison, but better and more versatile.
I was going to build another 5.1 set with the peerless drivers, but I'm going to take a better look at these el70's.
thanks again


----------



## Tyson (Nov 3, 2009)

I've used the 6.5" versions of this driver and it sounds very nice - clear, but also well damped.


----------

